
Obfuscation Patterns - joebergeron
https://www.joe-bergeron.com/posts/Java%20Obfuscation:%20A%20Pattern%20Language/#
======
karulont
If I am thinking about the same MMO, then every client update changed
everything. I am sure they used some custom obfuscations tools to even alter
the client / server protocol.

The way how bots were done, was that you had to write tools that try to
fingerprint interesting variables by their usage patterns in the bytecode.
This was by no means an easy task. But with the frequent client updates manual
reverse engineering only helped to understand the codebase, but to actually
keep up with the client updates you needed to automate that work.

